

Free Trip to Boulder, Colorado For Developers - andrewhyde
http://www.boulder.me
The Boulder tech scene is growing like crazy. Twenty of our top tech startups (you can see a few in the sidebar) have banded together to fly in one hundred top software developers, programmers and engineers from across the country, all expenses paid. You can apply to be one of the hundred at the boulder.me site.<p>Also covered here: http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/24/twenty-startups-pool-resources-to-recruit-developers/
======
xiaoma
I used to live in Boulder, and I can't emphasize enough how great the location
is. It's a town of about 90,000. It's _right_ up against the mountains, the
air is great, it's full of bikers and runners. Plenty of river rafting,
mountain climbing, skiing and snowshoeing is to be had, too.

The school there, my alma mater, is strong in the sciences (3 nobel prizes in
physics this decade). Lots of interest in aerospace, too. Sun, Amgen, and a
number of other tech companies are nearby.

Finally, Boulder is just crammed full of geeks in general. Every type from
live action role-players to wargaming fanatics is well represented. My
roommate said he saw Tom Christiansen at Dragonfire games.

I don't think there's another town of its size that offers the same. Health
nuts, geeks and hippies. That's what you'll see in Boulder.

~~~
ardit33
Two crazy questions.

1\. What's the hacker/drone ratio there. Do you meet smart people often?

2\. What's the women/men ratio. And are girls good looking?

Sorry about question #2, but it is totally relevant to single 20 something
guys. Last thing I want to end up is somewhere where everybody is fat and
republican (like some, I don't want to name, states in this country).

~~~
mixmax
_..totally relevant to single 20 something guys_

Though many won't admit it it's relevant for men of all ages, postures, colors
and political standings.

~~~
steveplace
I think 20-somthings have a bit more of a hormonal relevance.

~~~
mixmax
hmm, if my memory serves me correctly you may be right on this one. :-)

------
icey
Can anyone say anything about the cost of living in Boulder? I've heard that
it's almost Aspen-like in terms of housing costs (which is to say, very high).

Also, if there is someone currently living in CO, what do you feel the
likelihood is of this bill passing?

<http://www.coloradoballot.net/ProhibitFiringEmployees.htm>

On the surface, it kind of seems like this would be bad for startups.

~~~
wastedbrains
Cost of living in boulder isn't bad... certainly nothing like Aspen. When I
was a student here I was paying $400-500 (my share) a month with room mates in
a 3 bedroom. Now I have a two bedroom right downtown (by Pearlstreet) for
$1295 (I pay half).

As a startup I was surprised to see that bill... I doubt it will pass, but I
had never heard about it.

~~~
icey
Not to pry, but are you renting an apartment or a house?

~~~
wastedbrains
No worries, in college I was renting a house. Now I am renting a two bedroom
apartment.

------
markbao
Wow, this is a brilliant recruiting idea.

------
dill_day
I'm currently a cs undergrad in Boulder. Had an internship at a late stage
startup this summer, it's a great place to be!!

------
calvin
If you've got family there are many cities within about a 30 minute commute of
Boulder that are much more affordable (larger house/more land for same price).
This would include towns such as Longmont, Firestone, and Erie. Some towns in
the area border on being rural, but have become less so over the last fifteen
years.

I grew up in Longmont and worked in Boulder for a couple years after college.
Great area to live and work. I've since moved to Seattle, but I enjoy every
trip home to see friends and family in the area.

------
peregrine
I am interested in Boulder....how is their college graduate program?

~~~
einarvollset
In terms of CS, University of Colorado, Boulder
(<http://www.cs.colorado.edu/>) is a great school. It's not Cornell, MIT, CMU,
etc (Posterous favourite school..) but definitely top 10-20 depending on sub
area.

I also like Colorado School of Mines (www.mines.edu), but not sure they're in
Boulder.

~~~
calvin
Colorado School of Mines is in Golden, CO. It's about a 45 minute drive from
Boulder.

------
davidw
Damn... this is a dupe, but the other one went by unobserved, and I kind of
hoped it would stay that way, as I sent my resume in:-)

------
byrneseyeview
Does it worry anyone that startups are doing this kind of Chamber of Commerce
stuff?

~~~
epall
It worries me that startups in other areas _aren't_ doing this kind of stuff!

------
wastedbrains
cool idea hopefully it will get some smart people to boulder.

------
gregwebs
I am not sure that return path is a startup...

------
heyadayo
"You’s a punk bitch if you don’t know bout Boulder"

